# Asking to play music



## Cordt Fenstermaker (Feb 27, 2018)

Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


Not often at all, though I bought an aux cord just for that reason.


----------



## Justin derousse (Feb 27, 2018)

I have never had anyone ask, or utilize the pandora option. Every trip I ask what their preferred music is and always get the same response of anything is fine.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

People ask, and are denied. My music is for me to help relax me while I’m driving. I consider asking for the aux cord to be the height of pax entitlement, and only drunks and jerky millennials have ever asked. 

They can chill with my kid friendly 80’s new wave or contemporary pop. I keep the volume low.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Every once in a while someone will ask for the aux cord which I happily give them. Last week I gave this kid a ride (18-19 years old) and he asked for the aux cord which I gave him. He started playing really aggressive gospel preaching. Like god and devil gospel worship. I played it loud and was entertained the entire ride. What some people listen to is just fascinating.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Almost never.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


yeah, on saturday nights, usually. I don't do the aux thing, only Sirius XM. I discovered that when they want an aux cord, it's going to be real nasty hip hop. I'm just too old for that kind of thing.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


I have a cord for myself, and if it works for them then it's good otherwise it's XM channel 2 all day long.


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Justin derousse said:


> I have never had anyone ask, or utilize the pandora option. Every trip I ask what their preferred music is and always get the same response of anything is fine.


Might be because people are just nervous or don't want to bother the driver, even if the driver is offering. Also, sometimes people might feel sharing their own music preference is personal or that the driver might not like.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I had one person ask me for an aux cord, which I didn't have in my car that day.
Other times, maybe like 5 times, they ask if I can change the station.
The rest of the times, they say nothing or ask me to turn it up, or once was asked to turn off the radio.

Standard station for me is Venus on SiriusXM


----------



## thevulturon (Feb 4, 2018)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


I always ask if the pax wants any particular music, most of them don't care. I've had one pax out of like 50 actually play their own music... stuff I liked too, so bonus  Oh and one couple who wanted cardi b, which I had and played the whole ride, they loved that ride!


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

Since bluetooth will take too long to setup and annoying to handle while driving, I ask if they want a radio station. This way I get possible tip potential for asking them to play their music, but I know probably 90% of people dont listen to the radio.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I listen to a light jazz station on Pandora and keep my aux cord hidden. I will let pax use the aux cord, but with this condition: You control the music, I control the volume.

Out of almost 2000 rides, I think I've been asked maybe 5-6 times. But I drive mostly daytime. I'm sure night drivers get the request a lot more often.


----------



## Juugman2208 (Feb 12, 2018)

I got a nice uber playlist that I ride to, doesn’t matter to me what the rider wants to hear


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> yeah, on saturday nights, usually. I don't do the aux thing, only Sirius XM. I discovered that when they want an aux cord, it's going to be real nasty hip hop. I'm just too old for that kind of thing.


I profile my passengers for the kind of music they're likely to play. Some will play that "real nasty hip hop" with every other word a curse word. girls will play pop. guys will play rock. Older people will not ask for the aux cord because they'll enjoy the oldies station that I usually listen to.
I just deny the aux cord to black people under 40.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I profile my passengers for the kind of music they're likely to play. Some will play that "real nasty hip hop" with every other word a curse word. girls will play pop. guys will play rock. Older people will not ask for the aux cord because they'll enjoy the oldies station that I usually listen to.
> I just deny the aux cord to black people under 40.


I've find that the vast majority of young folks listen to hip hop, but there is a type that does listen to pop. I rarely get anyone that listens to rock, unless they are over 40 more like 50/60. In fact, rock seems dead. Occasionally, someone will listen to something strange, like house music, whatever that is.

I listen to bossa nova music, lounge piano music (and my own creations, as I'm a composer ), and most people seem to like it, though they've never heard it before.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


Not often, but I got to hear Korean hip hot behind that once.
Another time an excellent pianist played me some of his stuff.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


If they request, it's more the young 20's who will ask.
I would say it's rare. 1 out of 400 rides.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> Not frequently, but like others have said, it's usually some entitled millennial jerkoff who simply must listen to their brainless drivel for their 5 minute ride otherwise they'll "_literally_" lose their mind. I used to give into this because I was new and naive. Now, unless it's a long ride, they can suck it up and listen to what I'm playing or nothing at all. If the ride is longer, maybe 20 minutes or more, I might oblige if they ask nicely.


I have never been asked to play any specialized Pandora music during rides. I play soft and mellow smooth jazz from my extensive collection and it appears to soothe passengers of all ages. I often get compliments for my chosen content. For those who want to play their own music, they use their units and their ear buds, and we can both listen to our genres of music without difficulty or conflict.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a tablet on the headrest that they can pick any song they want on Spotify, so they technically never have to ask me .

It gets used on half the trips, mostly as it gets late and more intoxicated. Tablet encourages tipping, for the added service of music control and usually an upgrade to a select vehicle. Has earned great tips since ive had it. Has paid for the tablets 10 fold.

I never understood the resistence on changing music. Ive actually discovered new artists ans songs that I still enjoy today thanks to pax selection.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had 3 or 4 pax ask. I gave it to them. I can't say it was pleasant haha  but it's a ride, I don't have to live with them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


They ask all the time. They get nothing and like it.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC (Mar 1, 2018)

Only once. And she wanted the hip hop as loud as possible. I put the Aux cord away after that.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Robert Spendlove said:


> Only once. And she wanted the hip hop as loud as possible. I put the Aux cord away after that.


I provide soft, mellow. relaxibg Smooth Jazz and I get many compliments on my personal music choice, it's the first thing riders notice when they get in and sit back ready for the ride. I don't know if it inspires tipping, but it is provided for our mutual rider/driver entertainment. I have had no complaints about the music which is very acceptable.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

TuneIn app for Smooth jazz. Sorry no aux cord. Got bluetooth for my own phone/nav app. Before anybody goes "that's unprofessional," it keeps alot of the "you gotta turn this way and that way down.", as well as gives me the fastest, not necessarily the shortest route.
Got someone asking what I listen to when its not smooth jazz. Sports talk radio.
They said, "no. music! I told them, "gospel." They said, "I like jazz..."
I got a kick out of that.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had more than one ask for the AUX cord or a specific station. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My car/My Rules". I will tell them that I do have the AUX cord. I will let them listen to a radio station. I do let them know, however, that I do not suffer disco, rap or opera. I have gotten a few arguments, but, I do remind them that the door that got them into the vehicle is the same one that gets them out of it. Arguments earn an automatic one-star, since they are going to one-star me, anyhow.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have had more than one ask for the AUX cord or a specific station. This is one of the few times that I invoke "My car/My Rules". I will tell them that I do have the AUX cord. I will let them listen to a radio station. I do let them know, however, that I do not suffer disco, rap or opera. I have gotten a few arguments, but, I do remind them that the door that got them into the vehicle is the same one that gets them out of it. Arguments earn an automatic one-star, since they are going to one-star me, anyhow.


I just dont understand the reason to create such aggrevation. Music is just music, I supposed as you get real old it might start causing you physical harm to listen to something that you dont typically listen to?

Theres plenty of other reasons to get aggravated, music has never been one of them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Music is just music


That is your opinion. You are entitled to it.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

I have SXM (100% tax deductable) and usually have octane or bpm playing at pickup if ride is over 5mins I ask if they want to pick their own channel (I have laminated channel lists front and back ) usually have 2-3 per day pick something on a super busy day. Yesterday I did 4 rides and one picked his own (classic rock) 80-90% pax response is "anything is fine/ this works" entertainingly enough I got a report on music....they had the option to change it if they didn't like it.... Or maybe at least speak up? Nope.... Gonna stay quiet and just report at end of trip...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> I got a report on music....they had the option to change it if they didn't like it.... Or maybe at least speak up? Nope.... Gonna stay quiet and just report at end of trip...


People do not say anything because they fear a confrontation with the driver. There is a post on various boards in this forum about a driver's going gaga when the customer pointed out that there was a large crack in her windshield.

I once received an Uberhoopty that was filthy inside and out. I quite politely advised the driver that he might want to go to the car wash to avoid being downrated and de-activated. He became angry with me. I did wait until we were a few blocks short of the dropoff point. I told him to stop the car, got out and pointedly put the couple of dollars that was going to be his tip back into my pocket. I one starred him and complained to Uber, as well. I did not complain about the confrontation, just the filthy hoopty.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People do not say anything because they fear a confrontation with the driver. There is a post on various boards in this forum about a driver's going gaga when the customer pointed out that there was a large crack in her windshield.
> 
> I once received an Uberhoopty that was filthy inside and out. I quite politely advised the driver that he might want to go to the car wash to avoid being downrated and de-activated. He became angry with me. I did wait until we were a few blocks short of the dropoff point. I told him to stop the car, got out and pointedly put the couple of dollars that was going to be his tip back into my pocket. I one starred him and complained to Uber, as well. I did not complain about the confrontation, just the filthy hoopty.


While I understand that sentiment/ mindset it makes no sense to me in the example that I tell most/all pax they can pick their own/ channel list literally right in front of their face and they complain about the current music instead of taking action to change it...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> While I understand that sentiment/ mindset it makes no sense to me in the example that I tell most/all pax they can pick their own/ channel list literally right in front of their face and they complain about the current music instead of taking action to change it...


I would have heard you and said something, if I wanted something different. You would be surprised how many people pay no attention to what you tell them. There are times in either the cab or the UberX car that I will tell a customer something up front, such as what route I am going to take to get to the destination. I get the "yeah, mmmm-hmmmm". Once I am firmly committed to the route..................

*"WHY ARE YOU GOING THIS way?"
"WHERE are you taking me?"
"Where are we GOING?"
*
"Sirrah, I told you before I moved a wheel that we were going this way. I am now firmly committed to this route. The time to say something was either when I told you what I was doing or before we got more than a few blocks."

"Well, I didn't know you were going to..........................."

"Sirrah, do you mean 'I did not pay attention to you because as an Uber/cab (choose appropriate) driver, you are of no consequence, anyhow'?"
*
*


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

PREACH !!!!!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If they ask and you say no, you will take a ratings hit. I say no always. I used to say yes with the provision I control volume. Then it becomes, ‘just a little louder please...’ for every other song! Nope! Breeze it with me or one another. You know like human beings. Or quietly enjoy your ride.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Juugman2208 said:


> I got a nice uber playlist that I ride to, doesn't matter to me what the rider wants to hear


Same.

Sometimes ill listen to Retnik Beats


----------



## Bozzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Never as I'm always playing a movie on my on-board display screen.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pandoras Todays Hits has never failed me


----------



## Bubbajr (Nov 12, 2017)

I get asked atleast 10x a night. Granted my typical pax is a a group of college kids. Here’s the kicker though. My average ride is 7 blocks. I’m not unplugging my phone so they can listen to half a song. Not worth the effort!


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

unPat said:


> I have a cord for myself, and if it works for them then it's good otherwise it's XM channel 2 all day long.


33 or 87


----------



## StuDBmX (Sep 21, 2017)

I get the opposite . They want the music OFF so they can ride in peace and quiet. No bad rating.. just they want road noise...


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Justin derousse said:


> I have never had anyone ask, or utilize the pandora option. Every trip I ask what their preferred music is and always get the same response of anything is fine.


Until the Music report pops up on your screen.

I do really hate pax says that "Everything is fine" but they do not mean it at all.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Nothing. No music, no aux cord, no radio at all. I usually listen to NPR or sports talk radio when I am alone, but I turn the radio off before picking up a rider. 

I have never had a rider request an aux cord or music or anything...


----------



## cujodu (Jan 17, 2018)

I have an aux cord hanging out of the seat pocket in backseat. One person has asked to use it. He played “good” music. I would let anyone use it if they ask (it’s not plugged into the stereo unless they ask). But I can imagine situations where I would turn down the volume to a reasonablr level on their music.


----------



## wrybosome (Feb 24, 2018)

I had an aux cord hanging off the console the first night I drove, along with charging cables and a box of tissues. Picked up 4 drunk young guys at a casino, all of them bigger than me and dumber than government mules. They spent the 30 minute ride playing black parade on repeat and singing along while bouncing in their seats. Kept turning the volume way up too. I still have the aux cord but it's hidden and only available for pax I like on longer rides now. The box of tissues vanished that first night too.

I would just pull over and eject pax like that now, or use Dad face and voice, but I was too surprised/shocked/curious that ride to alter their behavior.

I mostly listen to audioboks or podcasts and just turn to a pop station when pax get in now.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> They ask all the time. They get nothing and like it.


Someone needs to make a rideshare movie in the style of Caddyshack


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I just dont understand the reason to create such aggrevation. Music is just music, I supposed as you get real old it might start causing you physical harm to listen to something that you dont typically listen to?
> 
> Theres plenty of other reasons to get aggravated, music has never been one of them.


For me, irritating music irritates me when I need to be calm and focused. I drive America's deadliest stretch of highway, and cross some of our nation's most deadly pedestrian intersections. All of Orlando's major highways are under a massive joint construction project and many of our surface streets are also undergoing improvements. The last thing I need is to be thinking about the radio.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> For me, irritating music irritates me when I need to be calm and focused. I drive America's deadliest stretch of highway, and cross some of our nation's most deadly pedestrian intersections. All of Orlando's major highways are under a massive joint construction project and many of our surface streets are also undergoing improvements. The last thing I need is to be thinking about the radio.


Giving an aux cord is one of those "fire and forget" type things but if it aggrevates you that much by all means continue to do you. I just think its such a minuscule thing to get a pax aggitated about but thats just me.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Every time someone wants to use my aux cord it has been mysteriously stolen by the previous pax.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I haven't used my Aux cord in a while, rarely get requests. When I do, it's ALMOST ALWAYS a bunch of pasty white college kids who want to play the shittiest Hip-Hop in existence.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Giving an aux cord is one of those "fire and forget" type things but if it aggrevates you that much by all means continue to do you. I just think its such a minuscule thing to get a pax aggitated about but thats just me.


Let's put it this way. If someone got in your car, asked for your AUX cord, then proceeded to play a recording of someone running nails across a chalkboard the whole ride, would that be okay?

That may be an exaggeration. But to some of us, what other people like in music does not sound too far off from that.

I find the older I get, the more modern popular music makes may head feel like it's going to explode. The few times I've actually let people listen to that stuff, I find myself driving more aggressively because I can't get them out of my car fast enough.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


I've had maybe just a dozen requests for either aux cord or a specific radio station.

My aux cord is connected to a Bluetooth adapter which in turn connects to my phone, for calls and voice nav (car's BT can't handle voice nav). So aux cord requests I get are a fast and easy rejection.

Radio station requests on the other hand are a different animal, because most of those pax are animals: except for one little old lady who asked for a specific jazz radio station (which I was ok with), all other pax asking for a specific radio station wanted annoying rap crap blasting at ridiculously high volume while they start dancing in my car and yelling our lyrics, all annoying and disruptive to me trying to drive safely. So I've adopted a "my car my rules" policy of tuning to a station of mixed contemporary music (KOST 103.5) that will not change. My safety and sanity during the ride are more important than some young punks listening to loud garbage.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pax; Do you have a aux cord?

Me; Yes.

Pax; Can I use it?

Me; I'm listening to this right now.

Pax; Oh....

That generally ends the conversation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Let's put it this way. If someone got in your car, asked for your AUX cord, then proceeded to play a recording of someone running nails across a chalkboard the whole ride, would that be okay?
> 
> That may be an exaggeration. But to some of us, what other people like in music does not sound too far off from that.
> 
> I find the older I get, the more modern popular music makes may head feel like it's going to explode. The few times I've actually let people listen to that stuff, I find myself driving more aggressively because I can't get them out of my car fast enough.


As long as they plan on paying me I dont care . I get it, youre old and the young whipper snapper music hurts your head. I'm still young enough to not care. Once I'm old enough to care, I sure as he'll hope im not still scrapping scraps from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Cordt Fenstermaker said:


> Do you guys frequently get customers asking to play their own music during the ride?


Not frequently, thank God, bc when I do give someone the aux cord they invariably play something crappy.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> As long as they plan on paying me I dont care . I get it, youre old and the young whipper snapper music hurts your head. I'm still young enough to not care. Once I'm old enough to care, I sure as he'll hope im not still scrapping scraps from the bottom of the barrel.


I actually don't consider myself that old. BUT I am old enough to remember when music was played with instruments and part of what made you a good artist was how unique your sound was, not how well you can do what everyone else is doing (particularly in the Hip Hop world).

But I actually can't wait until I am an old curmudgeon that can truly complain about the "young whipper snappers". Man I'm gonna be a crusty old fart. For sure I won't be doing this side-gig by then.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Let's put it this way. If someone got in your car, asked for your AUX cord, then proceeded to play a recording of someone running nails across a chalkboard the whole ride, would that be okay?
> 
> That may be an exaggeration. But to some of us, what other people like in music does not sound too far off from that.
> 
> I find the older I get, the more modern popular music makes may head feel like it's going to explode. The few times I've actually let people listen to that stuff, I find myself driving more aggressively because I can't get them out of my car fast enough.


I have to go with SteveK on this one. I've generally considered the music and HVAC to be part of the passenger's comfort, within reason. This is a good part of doing enough of a service that you get 5 stars and a tip.

Obviously, I'm not going to let someone blow my speakers out by cranking the volume, nor blast me with 90F heat, but if they want to listen to something more of their taste (even fingernails on a chalkboard), or they need more heat/AC, I'm willing to oblige. I think that's reasonable enough. I will always offer a passenger the AUX cord or a charger for their phone.

Personally, I can't imagine any type of music affecting my driving. If it takes so much concentration for you to drive that bad music can endanger your life, I honestly consider that the mark of someone who's not really that great at driving, in the first place, IMO.

It's hard to please everyone, but I'll give you some advice. Go on Pandora or Amazon Music and tune your station for "Emancipator." It will move you around a few artists that are on the side of electronic, but it's very calming and chill music. Since switching, I think I had one college kid ask to switch stations. No one else has asked for me to switch it off and I've had a lot of kudos on my music. Early Morning, Evening, and Late Night pax seem to appreciate it the best.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

"Hits" channel on Sirius XM for the younger pax. Mostly what I want to hear for everyone else. Low volume. The only thing I will accomadate a pax is to allow them to use my charging port. If they are nice enough they can use my cord. All bets off if we are within 5 minutes of your destination. Bluetooth is out. I'm not fiddling with my controls while driving to set your phone up.



Gilby said:


> Nothing. No music, no aux cord, no radio at all. I usually listen to NPR or sports talk radio when I am alone, but I turn the radio off before picking up a rider.
> 
> I have never had a rider request an aux cord or music or anything...


They may think that because you are older you have no knowledge of anything more advanced than a transistor radio.....



Mazda3 said:


> Every time someone wants to use my aux cord it has been mysteriously stolen by the previous pax.


Yeah, a lot of use that one. Leaves them with nothing to say.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Haha

Bunch of old punks n racists in here, just bashing rap as normal LOL

Awww look, your safe haven lmao


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> I have to go with SteveK on this one. I've generally considered the music and HVAC to be part of the passenger's comfort, within reason. This is a good part of doing enough of a service that you get 5 stars and a tip.
> 
> Obviously, I'm not going to let someone blow my speakers out by cranking the volume, nor blast me with 90F heat, but if they want to listen to something more of their taste (even fingernails on a chalkboard), or they need more heat/AC, I'm willing to oblige. I think that's reasonable enough. I will always offer a passenger the AUX cord or a charger for their phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice but it's not necessary. I was more commenting on the general idea of having pax wanting to put on music drivers don't like. Some people don't mind, and that is fine. To others listening to other types of music is like torture. To each their own.

I usually listen to Sirius XM Watercolors (Smooth Jazz) when I drive. Since I only really drive in the morning, I don't ever get complaints and actually get a good share of complements. It's generally the rare times I drive on a Friday night that people ask me to change the music. I do oblige most of the time (although not with an AUX cord as my radio does not have an AUX input). But when it's to the contemporary stuff I usually cannot wait to get them out of the car so I can change it back (I will actually do that before I end the ride).


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Not frequently, thank God, bc when I do give someone the aux cord they invariably play something crappy.


Even if it's not something crappy, it'll be loud and distracting you from driving safely!


----------



## Jason$&@ (Apr 22, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> People ask, and are denied. My music is for me to help relax me while I'm driving. I consider asking for the aux cord to be the height of pax entitlement, and only drunks and jerky millennials have ever asked.
> 
> They can chill with my kid friendly 80's new wave or contemporary pop. I keep the volume low.


Great!!
I always said the sound system isn't working when people asked me for aux cable. I have a $10k super sound system installed my Cadillac. 
Those pax, who do they think they are? Go ask a taxi driver give them aux cable, haha, and they tip those taxi drivers too, they never tip Uber Lyft hard working people, and want to be entertained? F them self. 
Even I have a 3000w amp/ 2000 sub system. I will never play for those college kid on weekend night unless they are quite, polite, respectful when we first meet, then I will offer and ask them nicely hey you guys want some music? 
If those trash jump in my car with screaming half drunk way aggressive etc. I always say radio not working, hoho. Of course if they offer cash tip then I will do it since they pay for those premium service


----------



## Jason$&@ (Apr 22, 2018)

I often asked to turn up the sound or aux cable to play their own music because I have a very nice sound system in my Cadillac Escalade. I can’t do Uber black since they stoped taking new drivers. But my car qualify Lyft Premier,Black/SUV. 
I always do it if they requested Primer/Black/SUV from Lyft. I even do chauffeur type service for black and suv
I will do it Uber XL Lyft Plus if those pax are respectful, quite, polite and nice. Half way drunken, screaming talking loud aggressive weekend college kids will always get sound system isn’t working response unless they offer cash tip to get this premium service. 
I will never response for Uber X, Lyft request. I only offer minimum requirements: No comestic body, working air conditioning. I remain sound in mute mode. Whole trip, unless they tip. 
Those trash pax, why don’t you ask a taxi driver aux cable but you tip them!? You don’t tip Uber Lyft drivers but they offer you better service?
Remember rideshare drivers have no responsibility to entertain you. Do NOT ask to play your own music again if get denied and you don’t want to tip.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I have YoutubeRed so I can play any song ad free. So as a courtesy I'll take a song request as long as the song isn't vulgar but I will never hook these people up via the AUX cord or spotify. Most of these trips end after 10 minutes so it's not even worth the time to start all of that anyway. I used to let them hook up their phones on my AUX cord but none of them tipped so now nobody will ever have that privilege. Also, I now have a different car that has wireless connections so I don't even use the Aux myself.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

The best thing to do is play no music at all, unless asked.

In over 2000 rides, I think I have been asked to play music, maybe 10-15 times.

If that's the case then I have Sirius xm, and will put on whatever station they want.

I have s 4.97 rating, and not playing music has helped, I believe.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i'll never forget the first time someone asked for an aux cord...

it was about 1 am; picked up two insanely hot young scantily clad things from an upscale suburban home, drove them 30 min DT to the strip club zone; they played the most profane music I've ever heard -- literally blush worthy for a sailor, much less two 22-year-old girls; I remember this one song they "sang/rapped" every word and played the song more than once...I think it was called "Three Times In A Row"; they would just giggle and smile at me while singing it; I think they enjoyed titillating the old guy driving them

as to OP question...if they have an iPhone, they can use my cord; otherwise, i'm happy to change the station (XM) or better yet, just enjoy my eclectic mix of music


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> The best thing to do is play no music at all, unless asked.
> 
> In over 2000 rides, I think I have been asked to play music, maybe 10-15 times.
> 
> ...


I play my compiled selections of Smooth Jazz. My music flash drive contains over 3,000 selections and most of my pax's love and enjoy the music and compliment me on it. Only once did I have a 19 year old to ask for a special genre of music so I found it on Pandora and he was pleased enough to leave me a tip when he closed out. My music plays continuously for my enjoyment and my pax's enjoy it too. A win win!


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Drunks asked for aux cord. Sorry. Bluetooth connected to phone. We can tell you what to play? You can ask...
Crickets...for the rest of the ride. Thank God.


----------

